# Do you ever just "know" a pax is not going to tip.... and act accordingly?



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I had a pax over the weekend request a long drive (2+ hours) to a major city. When they entered the car they asked if I was cool with going the distance. As a good ant with a philosophy of "I'll take any-body any-where" I usually say yes to all requests if they are humanly possible. In this case my spidy senses tingled just a bit, so I said "probably".

I told her if need be, a Plan B would be to take her part way, and let another driver take her the last leg of her journey. I have an electric car so that makes a nice excuse when you don't want to drive to far out of your locale. 45 minutes of down time to add 100 miles to the car. No pax wants to sit through that.

An hour into the ride the devil on one shoulder had convinced me to ignore the angel on my other shoulder and to n ot take her all the way. The issue was with tipping. To get this gal to her final destination meant going deep into the Heart 'O The City, and then fighting traffic to extract myself, and then a looong ride home with only two DF filters (thanks Uber). And I would have been willing... IF I thought she was gonna tip me for going above and beyond. But after spending an hour in the car with her my hunch was that she would not. Nothing I can put my finger on, except that she was dead quiet. There was no opportunity to establish a rapport. Rapport building is my best path to a tip. But this lady was sort of treating me like a... chauffeur.

So I told her we were going to go to Plan B. She accepted the verdict without a whimper. We pulled off the freeway and stropped at a large chain grocery store so that the next driver could find her easily. I completed the ride, in order to to free up her app. I invited her to chill in my air conditioned car while waiting, as it was 90F outside. And I even advised her to text the first driver that accepted the ping to see if they were cool with taking her into The Heart 'O The City. The first driver was not. The second said sure, no prob.

So in a way I did a sort of mini "above and beyond".

She dashed out of my car and in through the door of her new ride. I waited a few hours to see if a tip would come through.

There was no tip forthcoming. Spidy senses working well that day.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Sure. Last Saturday night, I picked up three young ladies. They were already a couple of sheets to the wind and headed to dinner with another couple. These were 20 year olds who have no concept of tipping. But they were fun. Lots of flirting, lots of laughter.

But no tip.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Haha. You the boss. Dropped her at the transit hub like she's a common bus rider. 

Transfer ticket?

No wonder no tip


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

80% of all pax are not going to tip.


----------

